# Pa' que sirve el casco...



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Bueno, pues hoy era mi primer evento del año, la Marcha Malinche 2010, 186 km en bici de ruta del DF a la Malinche, 2 trepadas una perrona hasta Llano Grande y la otra bien perra para subir a la malinche, eso si despues de unos lindos "columpios" a pleno rayo del sol, bueno ese era el plan. La marcha salió en punto de la alberca olímpica y de ahí por Churubusco hasta la salida a la carretera Federal a Puebla. Estaba algo sorprendido, francamente pensé que solo iba por terminar, en la contrareloj de la Malinche ni pensarle! La cosa es que aún a 30km por hora en puentes y desniveles ni a las 100 PPM's le estaba pegando, a los 15 km ya iba de lo mas a gusto detras del carro insignia... Lo malo es que en el Km 30 agarre un bache que ni vi (el sol estaba muy bajo, el carro insignia acababa de pasar y yo mas bien miraba que aquel microbusero no me fuera a apachurrar, me acuerdo haber visto el velocimetro: 30km/h; un poco mas adelante un hoyo se trago como 1/4 de mi rueda delantera, el manubrio giro 90° y... SUELO! creo que pegué primero con la cadera, luego el hombro, antebrazo y pantorrilla; reboté y eso fué lo que mandó mi nuca al asfalto, creo que ahí cobré conciencia de que estaba en el suelo y que atras venian como muchos monitos... asi que me hice bola mientras derrapaba sobre el brazo y veia pedazos de casco volando por aquí y por alla. Ni modo ahi se acabó para mi, afortunadamente no me llevé a nadie y no pasó a mayores, la bici (una BMC slx) ni por enterada, bueno hasta la rueda esta perfectamente alineada! Parece que el grueso del golpe me lo llevé yo y el casco en fin, ya será para la Quebrantahuesos...!

El Rivas


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Caramba, qué mala suerte... lo bueno que como dices, no pasó a mayores. Y efectivamente, para eso sirve el casco, sin duda que te protegió y mucho. Por eso me saca mucho de onda cuando veo ciclistas sin casco, no tanto por ellos, cada quien que se arriesgue como quiera, pero por el mal ejemplo de seguridad que predican...


----------



## biker231 (Mar 22, 2008)

Que bueno que estas bien, en cuanto a los ciclistas sin casco... .. se llama inconciencia........en mi tierra les dicen de otra manera.... p ...:madman:


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

wow..que bueno que saliste bien del asunto.... el casco cumplió su objetivo... espero que tus golpes y raspones se curen pronto

ahora a comprar casco nuevo y adelante! :thumbsup:


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos, gracias por sus buenos deseos! De la suerte: Ayer en la primer parada hasta donde la ambulancia me dió raite lo primero que hice fue buscar mi bici, el amigo que venia detras de mi me preguntó por mi estado, gracias a el se mas o menos como estuvo el incidente; yo le decia que todo bien, nomas lo raspones y la sacudida de esqueleto, le hechaba algún chistorete y el nomas decia - Que mala pata, venias muy bien...! Yo miraba el casco y le contesté: La verdad creo que tuve muy buena suerte... si el micro no hubiera estado amenazando hubiera acelerado un poco mas y antes, si hubiera agarrado el hoyo bien centrado hubiera volado por arriba del manubrio... en fin hay un monton de cosas que no pasaron, prefiero pensar que tuve buena suerte...!
Con el casco para mi siempre es cosa obligada, el reglamento de transito dice que lo tengo que usar (que uno cumpla no debe depender de lo que hagan los demas, no?) y pues yo vivo de lo que mi cabeza produce, asi que mínimo creo que debo proteger la fuente de ingreso... (igual y si vivera de otra cosa la protegeria mas?). Ultimamente en el trabajo algunos están agarrando la bici como transporte o entretenimiento y algunos no usan casco, el plan es llevarlo mañana y dejarlo ahi, para que vean pa' que sirve...
Yo espero regresar a rodar por ahí del jueves, hoy todavia duele pero ya tengo completo el rango de movimiento en el pulgar, con un poco de suerte mañana ya estaré caminando como persona normal... 
En fin alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un casco bueno bonito y barato?

El Rivas


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Que bueno que no pasó del susto y que vas a usar tu casco de ejemplo y motivación para que los demás lo utilizen,
Te deseo pronta recuperación.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

arivas said:


> En fin alguien sabe donde puedo conseguir un casco bueno bonito y barato?
> 
> El Rivas


Para que quieres comprar otro???:eekster: ... ponle cinta de aislar de color *****, o de la plateada que agarra mejor y une las piezas. Ademas cualquiera de esos colores puedes hacer un "surcido invisible" del casco para que se siga viendo chido:thumbsup: .

Que bueno que no te paso nada, ese casco es un "keeper"... que onda Toño, cuando rodamos?


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Para que quieres comprar otro???:eekster: ... ponle cinta de aislar de color *****, o de la plateada que agarra mejor y une las piezas. Ademas cualquiera de esos colores puedes hacer un "surcido invisible" del casco para que se siga viendo chido:thumbsup: .
> 
> Que bueno que no te paso nada, ese casco es un "keeper"... que onda Toño, cuando rodamos?


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Diego , Toño , se supone que para el fin de semana estaremos presentes en El Chico con las máquinas listas para trepar o bajar , o me equivoqué de fecha ?

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues mucha suerte para Arivas, me da gusto que no pasara a mayores. 
Yo el domingo antepasado tuve un accidente, el más grave que he tenido hasta ahora en la bici, 5 días en el hospital, cirujía en la cara, aún no camino muy bien y voy para largo... pero de la cabeza estoy al 100% precisamente por usar el casco. 

Saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> Pues mucha suerte para Arivas, me da gusto que no pasara a mayores.
> Yo el domingo antepasado tuve un accidente, el más grave que he tenido hasta ahora en la bici, 5 días en el hospital, cirujía en la cara, aún no camino muy bien y voy para largo... pero de la cabeza estoy al 100% precisamente por usar el casco.
> 
> Saludos


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psycho :

Con razón todos los correos que a tu oficina te he mandado me los han retachado.

Me enteré que te caíste por los Puebla bikers , pero no pensé que estuviera serio .

Las veces que he ido a esa ruta siempre hay accidentes , subir 5 o 6 horas a mas de cuatro mil metros y luego bajar en 45 mins. vuelto madres conlleva sus riesgos , y para colmo que el hospital de Tlachichuca en caso de emergencia está para llorar .

Me pongo en contacto contigo mañana

Saludos.

the last biker


----------



## triphop (Jul 27, 2004)

Psycho Marco said:


> Pues mucha suerte para Arivas, me da gusto que no pasara a mayores.
> Yo el domingo antepasado tuve un accidente, el más grave que he tenido hasta ahora en la bici, 5 días en el hospital, cirujía en la cara, aún no camino muy bien y voy para largo... pero de la cabeza estoy al 100% precisamente por usar el casco.
> 
> Saludos


Chales... suena feo, dónde fue y sobre todo qué te pasó? andabas rodando xc o andabas de daunjilero?

mucha buena vibra man y que te recuperes pronto


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

oorales!!

pos saludos a los dos, mis mejores deseos!!! recuperense pronto!!! tomen todo el wobenzim que puedan tomar para recuperar tejido rapido!!!
yo en abril cumplo un año de un mega accidente en la bici de ruta, bajando las margaritas casi a 50 kph, un camion solto un fierro, lo agarre con los rines (no le pudimos sacar la vuelta) y madres!! suelo!!!
recuerdo haber dicho ee que paso que paso!!!! y de repente negrooooo!!! pasa otro wey y me da un pedalazo en lo que quedaba bueno del casco.... knock out!!!!
30 mis despues no sabia nada! que paso? on toy?? on toy?? y a mi vieja: estamos casados o somos amigos??? jajajaaj, pero nel ya me queria refrescar la memoria a trancazos..ahhhh ya me acordeeee!!! si estamos casados!! jajajaja!!! perdi buen tramos de piel del codo, antebrazo y cadera, pero al mes y medio ya andaba rodando despacito, algunos tacs todo bien a Dios gracias.
el casco, aparentemente nuevo, solo un raspon...y custro fracturas por dentro....me compre otro igualito....pa que no se dieran cuenta!!!
un abrazo...recuperense y a rodar!!!

Marco Leal


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Rivas, Marcoses... Que bueno que esten bien. Gracias a Dios que traian casco. Pronta recuperacion a ambos.

Rivas... Ya ves por que no hago carretera? Es repeligrosoo


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

the last biker said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Diego , Toño , se supone que para el fin de semana estaremos presentes en El Chico con las máquinas listas para trepar o bajar , o me equivoqué de fecha ?
> 
> ...


No se me ha olvidado.. aunque quisiera que así hubiera sido, así no me daria tanta pena.... Fijate que aun estamos definiendo si podremos acompañarlos, la idea original era rodar con el warp que venía de visita, pero es posible que se le complique a el ( igual que a mi), por lo que será en estos días proximos que definamos bien. Ya creo sería la tercera que se nos ceba... estamos "pal´perro" como diria un ciclista conocido. Ustedes ya tienen los detalles logisticos?... hora a la que llegan, ruta, kms etc, etc, etc,?

De Psycho M, changos!!!! :eekster: que fuerte estuvo tu accidente. La mejor de la vibras para que te recuperes pronto y vuelvas al pedal. Yo alguna vez me cai fuerte de cara, por suerte traia el FF y no pasó nada, de no haberlo traido, me hubiera dado un llegue a la mandibula/pómulos con una raiz. No están de mas tener uno para esas rutas que son muy rápidas o escabrosas.

En fin, mucha suerte y pronta recuperación.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ya puedes rodar diego?
psycho marco: suena grave...recuperate pronto para rodar otra vez!(ahora con fullface)


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> ya puedes rodar diego?


Dandole duro para poder ir a rodar un poco este fin. Parece que ya tengo buena fuerza en la mano, lo que aun no tengo es total movilidad en los dedos (los puedo hiperextender y flexionar ya sin broncas, pero no los puedo hacer mucho para atras), los ligamentos siguen aun medio tiesos pero estoy con ejercicios y voy avanzando por fin de forma más rápida. 
El viernes rode un poco y ya puedo agarrar con fuerza el manubrio y tengo fuerza para frenar que es donde nomas no daba una.

Ya el domingo son siete semanas de la caida, por lo que estoy mas cerca de la luz  , y con ejercicio, facilito la recuperación.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Marco: Un saludo y pues que decir ? Ojalá tengas una buena y pronta recuperación suena muy fuerte el changaso que te pusiste! 
Luis/Diego; hoy voy a ver al ortopedista a ver que me dice... la verdad yo por mi ya estaría rodando el jueves, falta ver que me dice el médico... Esta raro el golpe este, aunque no tengo el movimiento restringido en la cadera/pierna nomas no puedo hacer fuerza de ese lado, lo demás son "raspones" asi que dependiendo de lo que me digan hoy hare planes...!
Rene: lo de la ruta no es peligroso el problema son los "encuentros imprevistos"; espero poder estar listo para la quebrantahuesos y el primer bike marathon en Abril...

El Rivas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Pues como dice Luis, está cañona esa bajada sobre todo porque es muy larga la ruta y de hecho yo ya estaba cansadísimo y a 5 minutos de donde dejamos los coches hay una bajada de camino ancho muy larga, así que ahí me emocioné y me dejé ir. Jamás había ido tan rápido... hasta que había un bordo que no había visto, estaba inmenso y salté una gran distancia, pero cuando caí algo pasó porque perdí el control de la bici... y el resto es historia. 

Gracias todos por sus deseos y bueno, por ahí nos veremos. 

saludos


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Si.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Ya creo sería la tercera que se nos ceba... estamos "pal´perro" como diria un ciclista conocido. Ustedes ya tienen los detalles logisticos?... hora a la que llegan, ruta, kms etc, etc, etc,?
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

ritopc said:


> Dandole duro para poder ir a rodar un poco este fin. Parece que ya tengo buena fuerza en la mano, lo que aun no tengo es total movilidad en los dedos (los puedo hiperextender y flexionar ya sin broncas, pero no los puedo hacer mucho para atras), los ligamentos siguen aun medio tiesos pero estoy con ejercicios y voy avanzando por fin de forma más rápida.
> El viernes rode un poco y ya puedo agarrar con fuerza el manubrio y tengo fuerza para frenar que es donde nomas no daba una.
> 
> Ya el domingo son siete semanas de la caida, por lo que estoy mas cerca de la luz  , y con ejercicio, facilito la recuperación.


apoco fue hace ya siete semanas? guau


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rivas... Lo de la ruta lo dije de broma. Aunque el peor mandarriazo que me he puesto fue en bici de ruta. Recuperate pronto, carnalito!

Por lo de rodar, ya te puse un pm diego. En efecto, se me complica ir al chico, asi les ruego me disculpen. Eso si, este domingo rodamos y los veo. Se les extraña. 

El Panzer esta listo ya.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Warp said:


> El Panzer esta listo ya.


fotos YA


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos Rene no problema, cosa de inflexiones que en escrito no se ven. Pos ya es oficial: el ortopedista ayer me mando 15 dias de inactividad, asi que pues creo que por ahorita El Chico no va a ser posible, van a rodar en el Ajusco? Igual y ando de ese lado de la ciudad, igual y paso aunque sea nomas a saludar..!

El Rivas


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

arivas said:


> Saludos Rene no problema, cosa de inflexiones que en escrito no se ven. Pos ya es oficial: el ortopedista ayer me mando 15 dias de inactividad, asi que pues creo que por ahorita El Chico no va a ser posible, van a rodar en el Ajusco? Igual y ando de ese lado de la ciudad, igual y paso aunque sea nomas a saludar..!
> 
> El Rivas


Bueno, no te fue tan mal. Yo al menos 2-3 meses sin subirme a la bici. Y 6 meses sin salir al sol!!!... además de 1 mes de incapacidad...


----------



## MarcoL (Jun 3, 2007)

*!!!!*

Bendito Dios que estan bien!
la vida se disfruta mas despues de un accidente de esos, neta!!
cuidense!!!


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Saludos y pronta recuperación a los caídos!
Pregunta: ¿alguien va a ir al Chico el sábado?
Saludos!


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

545cu4ch said:


> fotos YA


Aqui...

Pics


----------



## eyderman (May 13, 2004)

Warp said:


> Aqui...
> 
> Pics


Wow! se ve de pocasumá la nueva bestia Warp-o! Felicidades!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Warp al parecer van a descontinuar el Pike y lo van a remplazar por....

tambores

tambores


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Se le ve un tipo powerbulge... o como se diga a la mitad de los lower, me imagino que para los bushings..... y segun esto habra version de 1.5 ¿? la veo como muy flaquita.

... y a todo esto¿?? que paso con el caso?? jaja


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

ritopc said:


> *Se le ve un tipo powerbulge... o como se diga a la mitad de los lower, me imagino que para los bushings..... y segun esto habra version de 1.5 ¿? la veo como muy flaquita.*
> 
> ... y a todo esto¿?? que paso con el caso?? jaja


Si.


----------

